# Frittata  REC.



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2005)

We most always have a frittata or torta as my m-i-l called it, with each get together..What's fun is using all different types of veggies and either prosciutto, or pancetta, even ham...Here is one that is easy and tastes pretty good 

6-large eggs
1/4c. slivered prosciutto
2-Tab. chopped roasted red peppers
1/2-c. chopped spinach
1-tea. honey
salt and pepper to taste
3-Tab. grated parmesan
2-3 Tab.EVOO
In med. bowl, whisk eggs, stir in other ingredients except the olive oil
Heat a 9 or 10 inch skillet on med. heat and add evoo. When it is hot enough to make the eggs sizzle add the eggs and quickly reduce heat to low and cook over gentle heat, uncovered about 12 -15 min.  til the egg is set but not brown on the bottom..You can also use a baking dish and just bake the whole thing in the oven..til set and lightly browned on top  If using stove top method, to finish your frittata slide it under the broiler which you've preheated for a minute or two..Loosen edges and slide onto a plate..
Serves 4
ENJOY
kadesma


----------



## Caine (Jul 20, 2005)

Your mixture sounds delicious. I always use different combinations of meats, cheeses and vegetables. I just made one on Sunday with bacon, asiago cheese, bell peppers, jalopy peppers, scallions, potatoes (fritattas traditionally have potatoes in them, small dice), tomato,  and mozarella cheese on top. 

In a 10- or 12-inch cast iron skillet fry the potatoes in olive oil over medium high heat until soft, then add the bacon, cut up into small pieces with scissors. When the bacon is just cooked, but not yet crisp, add the bell peppers, jalapeños and scallions, and cook until soft. Add the eggs and chesse, then the tomato (also small dice) and stir gently to combine. Reduce the heat to medium, and cook until the egg sets, gently moving the edges away from the pan with a spatula as it cooks. When set, spread the mozzarella cheese on top and place under the broiler until lightly browned. Turn out onto a plate, and slice into 8 pieces, or 6 pieces if you don't think you can eat 8.

But, when it comes to your "other" method, I beg to differ. If you put it in a baking dish and bake it in the oven, it is not a fritatta, it is a souffle. Also, if you add milk, butter, flour and/or baking soda, a la Ina Garten, no matter how you cook it, it is not a fritatta, it is a quiche! A true fritatta is never suppsed to be light or fluffy. It is supposed to be dense, like me!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2005)

Caine said:
			
		

> Your mixture sounds delicious. I always use different combinations of meats, cheeses and vegetables. I just made one on Sunday with bacon, asiago cheese, bell peppers, jalopy peppers, scallions, potatoes (fritattas traditionally have potatoes in them, small dice) and mozarella cheese on top.
> 
> In a 10- or 12-inch cast iron skillet fry the potatoes in olive oil over medium high heat until soft, then add the bacon, cut up into small pieces with scissors. When the bacon is just barely cooked, but not yet crisp, add the bell peppers, jalapeños and scallions, then when they get soft, add the eggs and chesse, stir gently to combine, reduce the heat to medium, and cook until the egg sets, gently moving the edges away from the pan as it cooks. When set, spread teh mozzarella cheese on top and place under the broiler until lightly browned. Turn out onto a plate, and slice into 8 pieces, or six pieces if you don't think you can eat eight.
> 
> But, when it comes to your "other" method, I beg to differ. If you put it in a baking dish and bake it in the oven, it is not a fritatta, it is a souffle. Also, if you add milk, butter, flour and/or baking soda, such as Ina Garten does, no matter how you cook it, it is not a fritatta, it is a quiche! A true fritatta is never suppsed to be light or fluffy. It is supposed to be dense, like me!


Caine thanks for the recipe, it looks wonderful...The other method I mention, is one my mother in law used and she called hers torta..She was from genoa and made all of her's in the oven...That is where I learned to make them..We never called it frittata, just torta,While we do use a little butter, we never add milk, flour  or baking soda, and yes the result is a dense mixture of veggies,meat and cheese...But yiou are not dense, you have a good sense of the Italian in you  but in the end, the taste was what mattered and call it what we will, they are a lovely way to use veggie, meats, and rice...
kadesma


----------

